# 2 rats looking for good homes in Des Moines, Iowa!



## QueenEema (May 13, 2012)

There are currently 2 rats, at the Animal Rescue Ledge of Iowa. In a heartbeat I would get both of them but I already have 2 cages of rats and a cage with a hamster.. I just don't have the room! They both look like sweehearts. I'll post some information.

http://www.arl-iowa.org/find-a-pet/detail.aspx?id=73150

http://www.arl-iowa.org/find-a-pet/detail.aspx?id=73244


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm tempted. Hm...


----------

